# Your post list...



## andyoxon (22 Oct 2008)

This seems to have disappeared. ie when one clicks on user name there doesn't seem to be the "your posts" option any longer. Or am I just missing it..?

Andy


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

There are several features that don't appear to be working correctly since the upgrade.

Most of them are related to the master style templates which were overwritten during the upgrade.

I have backups of everything so I should be able to reset/return functionality, but it may take some time.

I've got a few hours this evening to look at stuff, so I hope to get a good amount of the major stuff working again, although I'd still like to hear about any glitches so I can check on them.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

